# You must at least ;ook



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Couldn't sleep and pulled an all nighter. Decided to go to the Vogue sight and see some of their patterns. I purused the Vogue Knitting Holiday 2012 magazine. IT IS A MUST SEE. I LOVED 25 of the 36 designs and would be busy for the next 2 years. They are so different, elegant, challenging and could be day or evening wear. It is the first Vogue Mag I will purchase in ten years. It is a must have in my knitting library.
Best upscale patterns I have seen in a long while. My sister and niece will be best dressed. Grab a cup of tea, sit back and enjoy. Nan


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Word is LOOK. I didn't tell you. One sweater because the way it is knit, you reverse it and you have a different sweater, 2 for 1. How challenging!!!!!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

The patterns sound wonderful, is this magazine available in shops in UK?


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

nice


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Chrissy: I am not sure but believe they should be. View sight sice you can get the magazine in digital. Nan


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

OK, I'm gonna go look.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Thanks, I will keep an eye out. I like to have pattern books/mags as a standby for when laptop throws a 'wobbly'!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Be a bit careful. I read recently that Vogue patterns are notorious for mistakes... number one knitting patterns for mistakes. (Please don't ask me where I read this... perhaps Ravelry? IDK) The problem with them is that they are often very complicated. I can usually figure out a simple mistake or typo, but when it is a mistake in several rows of a complicated pattern, I get frustrated because it takes so much time to correct.

For me.... complicated + lots of mistakes = ripping my hair out.

Just so you are prepared.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Vogue is my favorite publication. So far, haven't had any issues with mistakes in the patterns.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Really nice patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you Pocahontas for your comment. I was not happy with Amyknits opinion. Your statement renewed my faith. I knitted vogue years ago and never had a problem. I posted the information just so people could enjoy to look at some beautiful designs.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

I have run into mistakes on Vogue patterns with sufficient frequency before knitting one of their patterns, I chart the pattern and count stitches for every row. It takes time to do this but prefer this method to the frustration of trying to figure out if it is my knitting technique or a pattern mistake on a piece-in-progress.

Here is a link to the errata for the magazine patterns. http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/corrections.aspx


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

You did not really read what I wrote. You have made me sorry that I posted it. I will not make that mistake again. I feel like I am being scolded for posting something just for enjoyments' sake.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Nanjston, I honestly did not mean to offend you at all. I understand that you enjoyed looking at them. Perhaps some want to actually knit them and I wanted to shout out a little warning. I have had several problems, some have not. Doesn't mean it isn't worth browsing..... just wanted to give a "heads up" to look for corrections and be aware that there are sometimes mistakes. It is no direct reflection on YOU, but the experiences I have had with the patterns.

Obviously, if there is a whole section on the Vogue site with pages of erratta, there ARE some mistakes and it would help to be aware and look them up before knitting. It is just a warning that you need to do some research and make sure you have all the corrections.

We have had this discussion before..... When magazines are published, there are deadlines to get the patterns "up and running". For that reason, many of the patterns are not "test knit" and corrections are published in subsequent issues. If you go right out and buy a magazine, any magazine, you need to be aware to look for corrections.

I hope you accept my apology as it wasn't meant as an offense to YOU, but a gentle warning to those who want to knit patterns from magazines newly released. In keeping with the forum, offering suggestions and helpful tips, my comment was meant to be a helpful tip to go with your suggestion.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Nanjston, I honestly did not mean to offend you at all. I understand that you enjoyed looking at them. Perhaps some want to actually knit them and I wanted to shout out a little warning. I have had several problems, some have not. Doesn't mean it isn't worth browsing..... just wanted to give a "heads up" to look for corrections and be aware that there are sometimes mistakes. It is no direct reflection on YOU, but the experiences I have had with the patterns.
> 
> Obviously, if there is a whole section with pages of erratta, there ARE some mistakes. It is just a warning that you need to do some research and make sure you have all the corrections.
> 
> ...


To be forewarned is to be forearmed! I for one appreciate the note that there could be problems. I can do with that what I will----dive in and take the chance of being frustrated, or look VERY carefully before I leap. Thank you Amy!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you Amy. For some reason I did not sleep last night and could be a little over the edge. I appreciate you writing me, it means alot. I understand your thoughts about
your past problems. I just will not make anything until corrections have been published. At least they do that much. Many do not admit they make any. Thanks for the heads up.

Again I appreciate your correspondence. Have a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Nanjston said:


> Thank you Amy. For some reason I did not sleep last night and could be a little over the edge. I appreciate you writing me, it means alot. I understand your thoughts about
> your past problems. I just will not make anything until corrections have been published. At least they do that much. Many do not admit they make any. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Again I appreciate your correspondence. Have a wonderful holiday season.


Nan---Take a nap, get some coffee, and keep posting!!! I have yet to read anything here that wasn't useful, interesting, or just plain funny. What a wonderfully intelligent and diverse group we are.  I keep thinking I should be knitting instead of reading/posting, but then I learn something special and realize it's time put to good use. :thumbup:


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Norma B: Thank you for your kind words. Nan


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Amy and Mojave - thanks so much for your input re: mistakes found in the patterns published in Vogue. It's a disappointment, but I am glad to have the 'heads-up' and will certainly check for errata before beginning to knit patterns from Vogue.

I am so glad to have you all keeping your eyes open for this knitting community and keeping us abreast of what's going on.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I must check it out i love the patterns in vogue.Thanks for reminding me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Be a bit careful. I read recently that Vogue patterns are notorious for mistakes... number one knitting patterns for mistakes. (Please don't ask me where I read this... perhaps Ravelry? IDK) The problem with them is that they are often very complicated. I can usually figure out a simple mistake or typo, but when it is a mistake in several rows of a complicated pattern, I get frustrated because it takes so much time to correct.
> 
> For me.... complicated + lots of mistakes = ripping my hair out.
> 
> Just so you are prepared.


I remember reading this somewhere too, Amy. Appreciate the warning. And, like Mojave writes, a little practice knitting before you start is just the thing. Thanks for the errata page too, Mojave!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

If anyone has a copy of this magazine, there is a beautiful cable "slouch" hat I would love the pattern for....I would make it up for my niece for Christmas and probably for myself.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

I have bought the odd copy in W.H Smith's so I would assume you can subscribe in the UK as well.
Beautiful patterns


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

I agree with Amy, I used to subscribe to Vogue Knitting as I think their designs are wonderful. However, in the past whenever I have attempted the patterns I have had problems. I have assumed that it was me that couldn't work the patterns out and relegated them to knits I could not cope with. This was before I had the use of the Internet. I can now see that the errata was phenomenal, and all of those wasted hours of frustration was all for nothing as most of them were not my fault at all. And I hadn't got all you clever people to call on. I did give the ufo's away but I may attempt them again one day but not before I check the errata first. I have no doubt that some will stretch me though.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

jo everest said:


> I have bought the odd copy in W.H Smith's so I would assume you can subscribe in the UK as well.
> Beautiful patterns


I'm going to have a look in Smith's in Cardiff on the way home this evening.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with Norma B. I appreciate Amyknits' warning so one can decide how to proceed. 
I fell in love with a pattern (not a Vogue), paid a lot of money for it, even more for the yarn and have spent countless frustrating, unproductive hours trying to figure out just what in the [email protected]#$%^&!! the designer meant. I started it for the sixth time last night and am determined to complete the project though I'll probably despise it because it will bring back bad memories of its creation. If someone had given me a clue as to problems with the pattern, I would have saved a lot of time, money and goodwill.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I enjoyed the Vogue pattern site and agree there are some lovely items there. Thanks for the suggetion, Nanjston. I also appreciate Amyknits letting us know to be watchful for errors. This is a good thing to know. It is ALL good.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Loved it! Thanks for the heads up! Actually bought it! Love that it is digital... YOOHOO!


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks heaps for posting this info. They certainly are a cut above. Choices! Choices! Choices! 

I have purchased heaps of patterns on line. It is tempting to purchase more I must say. 

Please keep us up to date on the ones you do.
:thumbup:


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, I thought, what harm can come from having a quick look? I have been on this site long enough to know exactly what comes from from ' a quick look'!! Over an hour later and much drooling over patterns, I come to Vogue crochet. I have been teaching myself crochet and thought a challenge was needed. So after more drooling I decided I should buy this magazine in the hope that, one day, I may be able to try some of the patterns plus there was a very good article on reading charts, something I have no problem with in knitting, but am baffled by in crochet. So I went to order it and discovered it was sold out. Disappointed!! Then for £2.99 there was the digital download for iPad.  so I am now a very happy kper who can drool in private now offline! Thank you Nanjston for your suggestion to look, and thank you Amyknits for the need to be watchful for errors, something I tend to check for on all patterns as its easy to make a mistake when publishing magazines.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Be a bit careful. I read recently that Vogue patterns are notorious for mistakes... number one knitting patterns for mistakes. (Please don't ask me where I read this... perhaps Ravelry? IDK) The problem with them is that they are often very complicated. I can usually figure out a simple mistake or typo, but when it is a mistake in several rows of a complicated pattern, I get frustrated because it takes so much time to correct.
> 
> For me.... complicated + lots of mistakes = ripping my hair out.
> 
> Just so you are prepared.


Thanks for the reminder, Amy! Actually, most if not all of the magazines I've ever subscribed to (or even just purchased) have online corrections available for published patterns. I tend to get so excited about making something in a magazine, whether it be knit, crochet, sewing, quilting, etc., that I forget to check for corrections on the magazine's web site. It's no big deal unless I forget to check! Then I agree with you, it's pull-my-hair-out time!

Isn't it great that we can quickly check for this kind of info online? I remember when you had to wait for the next issue to come out, or later. If you weren't a subscriber, you were out of luck. Sometimes you had to mail the publisher an envelope to send the corrected pattern to you. Nothing is worse (in my opinion) than starting a project and getting hopelessly tangled up in the directions. Groan....


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Be a bit careful. I read recently that Vogue patterns are notorious for mistakes... number one knitting patterns for mistakes. (Please don't ask me where I read this... perhaps Ravelry? IDK) The problem with them is that they are often very complicated. I can usually figure out a simple mistake or typo, but when it is a mistake in several rows of a complicated pattern, I get frustrated because it takes so much time to correct.
> 
> For me.... complicated + lots of mistakes = ripping my hair out.
> 
> Just so you are prepared.


AmyKnits, thank you. I am sending the Vogue info to a friend who knits and your experience will be included so she can give each pattern a special inspection before starting to make something. Your comments are always so helpful and interesting.


----------



## MaryMarie (Jul 28, 2012)

Amy: Nice adice for all of us...


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

By the time I knit a garment it's out of style. So, best stick with non-garments, except for children.

Have fun!

Of course, not knitting garments doesn't mean I don't look and/or purchase magazines. ;-)


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I have the magazine and I agree the patterns are great. I really want to make some of them.


----------



## Steeleye (Feb 26, 2012)

Almost ALL knitting magazines post errata information; Vogue Knitting is no exception. That being said, I find it has no more and no less than other knitting magazines. To the topic of the original post, yes, the holiday Vogue Knitting is FINE! Many worthy projects.


----------



## ellenpran (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't think you should be offended. These ladies are a very thoughtful, gentle people.


----------



## ncalver (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting the link to Vogue corrections. I'm in the process of knitting the triangle shawl in the spring summer edition.
I've just started chart four and sure enough, that's a chart with a correction in it. You saved me much angst.

Thank you thank you


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

here's a link to preview Vogue on line "

http://www.vogueknitting.com/magazine/holiday_2012_fashion_preview.aspx


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

What have you done ??? I've looked, and I want, yet I have SO many projects in waiting, dare I add more?


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Amyknits.............thank you so much for the heads up. I can't tell you how many times your answers and help to KPers has helped me ( I am a relative newbie). With your experience and seeing the wonderful knits you do, I have a lot of trust in your opinion and love how helpful you are. Nanjston....thank you for alerting to the beauty of the latest Vogue issue. I have a Vogue book that is filled with gorgeous stuff and will certainly take your advice to check this issue out.


----------



## rosmu52 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you Amy.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Have knit Vogue patterns in the past. Their designs and patterns are lovely. All are rated for skill and difficulty level. We all have different tastes and like different designs. Some Vogue designs are true classics. I have saved all of my old Vogue magazines. happy knitting to all.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nanjston said:


> Word is LOOK. I didn't tell you. One sweater because the way it is knit, you reverse it and you have a different sweater, 2 for 1. How challenging!!!!!


Which one is this one? I couldn't tell from looking at the preview link.


----------



## zanapg (Apr 5, 2011)

I had experienced one mistake, but when I contacted them thet were very helpful.
I noticed that the next issue included a correction


----------



## zanapg (Apr 5, 2011)

Another magazine that I love is Bergere De France. The sweaters are truly unique. HOWEVER, I have made four of their patterns, an there have been mistakes in each of them. I don' know whether it is a translation problem, a proof reading problem, or a combination of both. The end results were well worth the additional challenge!


----------



## zanapg (Apr 5, 2011)

Another magazine that I love is Bergere De France. The sweaters are truly unique. HOWEVER, I have made four of their patterns, an there have been mistakes in each of them. I don' know whether it is a translation problem, a proof reading problem, or a combination of both. The end results were well worth the additional challenge!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so glad I came into this topic late and learnt how to check for errors in Vogue patterns. I agree with so many others - the designs are marvellous and very,very tempting. Let me know if anyone has sourced where one can get these patterns in the UK. Quite often Vogue "translates" their patterns for the UK knitter and that can help.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow Wow Wow


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

I've had trouble with knitting patterns only twice in my knitting life, once with a Vogue pattern, and once with a Knitters pattern. Back in the 1980s and 90s, though, I was always wary of patterns designed by a non-English speaking person and then translated. Oft times it seemed the translator was not a knitter.


----------



## rosmu52 (Nov 29, 2012)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> I am so glad I came into this topic late and learnt how to check for errors in Vogue patterns. I agree with so many others - the designs are marvellous and very,very tempting. Let me know if anyone has sourced where one can get these patterns in the UK. Quite often Vogue "translates" their patterns for the UK knitter and that can help.


www.vogue.co./uk/magazine


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

It was a discussion on KP. You can go to their website for errata, but do it BEFORE you start a pattern, so that you don't waste your time taking it out.



AmyKnits said:


> Be a bit careful. I read recently that Vogue patterns are notorious for mistakes... number one knitting patterns for mistakes. (Please don't ask me where I read this... perhaps Ravelry? IDK) The problem with them is that they are often very complicated. I can usually figure out a simple mistake or typo, but when it is a mistake in several rows of a complicated pattern, I get frustrated because it takes so much time to correct.
> 
> For me.... complicated + lots of mistakes = ripping my hair out.
> 
> Just so you are prepared.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think its wonderful that you have found a magazine that you LOVE that is always a great feeling... don't be upset that some flaws about the puplication have been pointed out.. be happy that when you are ready to do the pattern you want that you have a Errata page link to go to, this way you can see ahead of time the corrections that need made..  its a good thing... I have heard both sides of this publication.. I agree the patterns are beautiful.. and maybe after all the corrections they have to make then they are being more careful these days.. Vogue is a very high end, popular name in design I am sure they are doing all they can to correct the flaws..  I'm going to go check out that reversable sweater... I find I am a much happier knitter if I'm knitting a challeng.. at least I'm happy when I concure the challenge..


----------



## Dancer13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Actually, I'm afrasid to even look! I sahve a terrible habit of planning projects until there are so many I want to make almost none of them get done.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Amy for pointing out the possibility of there being mistakes. If you have encountered problems in the past, you did a service by passing along your personal experience. Thanks.


----------



## loisthornton (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting the link to corrections. I wasn't aware of this, and I have a Vogue magazine from 2011 and the yarn to start my next project from one of the patterns in this book. When I went to this link, sure enough there was a correction to the pattern I'm intending to knit, and I'm so glad to know ahead of time. It's a huge project, and I would have had a hard time finding the error and fixing it without this correction.


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Nanjston, I honestly did not mean to offend you at all. I understand that you enjoyed looking at them. Perhaps some want to actually knit them and I wanted to shout out a little warning. I have had several problems, some have not. Doesn't mean it isn't worth browsing..... just wanted to give a "heads up" to look for corrections and be aware that there are sometimes mistakes. It is no direct reflection on YOU, but the experiences I have had with the patterns.
> ...


I agree! I had a problem with a Vogue pattern chart and posted it on this site. One reader went through the chart line by line and pointed out mistakes. Without her help, I wouldn't have been able to keep on knitting the pattern. It was from that posting that I found out how notorious Vogue is for pattern mistakes.

Yet -- I still love looking at the patterns for ideas.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

I saw t is magazine as well and think the same as you. The garments are absolutely fabulous. Very soft and romantic with amazing detail. My problem is, I would knit the for me were I a size 3!! Not sure how those styles would look on a size 16.


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree..thanks Amy for the heads up on this. I myslef have known a few ladies and a man who have had problems with Vogues patterns...happens..really no biggy if you are forewarned...you are so right Norma B..

It is the same way with Drops patterns..I have seen a lot of people warning about them..but I myself have not had a problem...yet..like I said..yet...Oppps I think I just jinks myself...LOL...nothing wrong with a good look...thats always relaxing...thanks for posting Nanjston

Dianna


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

I just cannot say it enough---how much I value the input of all you knitters with more wisdom and experience than I have. Thank you again, all you helpful community. I thoroughly enjoy being a member of such a wonderful group!!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

ClaireR said:


> I just cannot say it enough---how much I value the input of all you knitters with more wisdom and experience than I have. Thank you again, all you helpful community. I thoroughly enjoy being a member of such a wonderful group!!


totally agree!!! :thumbup:


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Nanjston, I honestly did not mean to offend you at all. I understand that you enjoyed looking at them. Perhaps some want to actually knit them and I wanted to shout out a little warning. I have had several problems, some have not. Doesn't mean it isn't worth browsing..... just wanted to give a "heads up" to look for corrections and be aware that there are sometimes mistakes. It is no direct reflection on YOU, but the experiences I have had with the patterns.
> 
> Obviously, if there is a whole section on the Vogue site with pages of erratta, there ARE some mistakes and it would help to be aware and look them up before knitting. It is just a warning that you need to do some research and make sure you have all the corrections.
> 
> ...


I love to look at beautiful patterns and I will look at the vogue site for the enjoyment of it but you are 100% right about being careful. I am limited on time, money for materials and skill- ability. I have to be very selective about what I decide to make based on the above three factors. I don't think I am the only one in this category.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

As a subscriber to Vogue I agree with Amy and thanks Amy for the heads up to others. I was going to post the same thing but you beat me to it. I do love Vogue for their fashion sense but they do have a lot of mistakes in their patterns. If one looks on their errata page and corrects those mistakes the patterns are usually challenging (which is why I like them) but very doable. Happy knitting


AmyKnits said:


> Nanjston, I honestly did not mean to offend you at all. I understand that you enjoyed looking at them. Perhaps some want to actually knit them and I wanted to shout out a little warning. I have had several problems, some have not. Doesn't mean it isn't worth browsing..... just wanted to give a "heads up" to look for corrections and be aware that there are sometimes mistakes. It is no direct reflection on YOU, but the experiences I have had with the patterns.
> 
> Obviously, if there is a whole section on the Vogue site with pages of erratta, there ARE some mistakes and it would help to be aware and look them up before knitting. It is just a warning that you need to do some research and make sure you have all the corrections.
> 
> ...


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Have made Vogue patterns with other yarns that knit with the same gauge. Are stunning and i enjoy wearing them....


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Please don't be so quick to jump on someone just because they voice their opinion. They are allowed to do that, just say'n. Vique


----------



## PleasantDreams (Nov 17, 2012)

Amyknits, Thank you for the heads up and that bit of information, so many times you see an item and want to start on it right away. I will be more careful and read the instructions well.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Have one Vogue Knitting book and has some beautiful patterns in it and this I bought so long ago now in the 70' or early 80'ws I think. Don't remember now if i made any of them or not but I know I still have it.


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

What sweater is the 2 for 1? In the preview I saw it showed the pics but did not go into detail. And yes, they do look nice, I like several styles.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Nanjston, I honestly did not mean to offend you at all. I understand that you enjoyed looking at them. Perhaps some want to actually knit them and I wanted to shout out a little warning. I have had several problems, some have not. Doesn't mean it isn't worth browsing..... just wanted to give a "heads up" to look for corrections and be aware that there are sometimes mistakes. It is no direct reflection on YOU, but the experiences I have had with the patterns.
> ...


Amy's words of wisdom offer a good guideline. I check for errata every time I choose a printed pattern, no matter where it comes from. That is one of the reasons Ravelry has become my go-to first choice for inspiration. See something you like? and there will no doubt be a minimum of 30 people who have posted their finished project with project notes. Read their notes. It saves a lot of heartache


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

zanapg said:


> Another magazine that I love is Bergere De France. The sweaters are truly unique. HOWEVER, I have made four of their patterns, an there have been mistakes in each of them. I don' know whether it is a translation problem, a proof reading problem, or a combination of both. The end results were well worth the additional challenge!


I love both the Vogue and the Bergere, and agree about mistakes. Hopefully since I make enough changes of my own, I can overcome any of the errors.

I just finished a sweater from the new Vogue and will post it in a little while. Unfortunately, the yarn I had around was a dark indigo, so it is a little dark to see the asymetrical pattern, but I love it anyway!!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I think it is wonderful of Amy (or anyone) to take the time and inform us of a possible pending problem on the patterns. We on KP appreciate someone watching out for us, on the whole everyone is willing to check out questions and post an answer if they can help. I for one think they are a great group of women, and a few men, which is good to see.
Happy Knitting!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Be a bit careful. I read recently that Vogue patterns are notorious for mistakes... number one knitting patterns for mistakes. (Please don't ask me where I read this... perhaps Ravelry? IDK) The problem with them is that they are often very complicated. I can usually figure out a simple mistake or typo, but when it is a mistake in several rows of a complicated pattern, I get frustrated because it takes so much time to correct.


You read it here, there, and everywhere! I still love them though.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you for bringing the new patterns to our attention and for the heads up about errata. 

I learned to check for errata with pattern books published by Storey. There was an obvious error in one pattern I wanted to knit, so I checked on line, and found several of the patterns were either not pre knit or not edited by someone who understands knitting.

Seems checking for errata is as important a step as making a gauge swatch. Worth the effort, considering the work and cost involved with most of these lovely patterns.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh please, please, Ladies. Let this not turn into a bun fight.
Someone had a problem with a pattern. Someone else offered help. It may have been taken the wrong way.
This forum is here to help, in any which way. Please let us not turn it into a battle field.
Take care and huge knitting hugs.
Denise
oxoxox


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree with Norma B. Thank you Amy!!!!!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Be a bit careful. I read recently that Vogue patterns are notorious for mistakes... number one knitting patterns for mistakes. (Please don't ask me where I read this... perhaps Ravelry? IDK) The problem with them is that they are often very complicated. I can usually figure out a simple mistake or typo, but when it is a mistake in several rows of a complicated pattern, I get frustrated because it takes so much time to correct.
> 
> For me.... complicated + lots of mistakes = ripping my hair out.
> 
> Just so you are prepared.


Somehow I have the warning bells going off on Vogue as well, must have been on Ravelry. The Vogue design certainly are gorgeous, but I like my hair....


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Nanjston, I honestly did not mean to offend you at all. I understand that you enjoyed looking at them. Perhaps some want to actually knit them and I wanted to shout out a little warning. I have had several problems, some have not. Doesn't mean it isn't worth browsing..... just wanted to give a "heads up" to look for corrections and be aware that there are sometimes mistakes. It is no direct reflection on YOU, but the experiences I have had with the patterns.
> 
> Obviously, if there is a whole section on the Vogue site with pages of erratta, there ARE some mistakes and it would help to be aware and look them up before knitting. It is just a warning that you need to do some research and make sure you have all the corrections.
> 
> ...


I thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

There are some very nice patterns, but not really any I would knit for my figure.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

DeniseCM said:


> Oh please, please, Ladies. Let this not turn into a bun fight.
> Someone had a problem with a pattern. Someone else offered help. It may have been taken the wrong way.
> This forum is here to help, in any which way. Please let us not turn it into a battle field.
> Take care and huge knitting hugs.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

nanaof3 said:


> DeniseCM said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please, please, Ladies. Let this not turn into a bun fight.
> ...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Never heard the term "bun fight", but I LOVE it and I am going to add it to my vocabulary.

Simple misunderstanding and we have already "kissed" and made nice.

She was tired and I am CLEARLY evil. LOLOL

You guys are the best! Love my KP!!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Nanjston, I love peplums. Would have a tough time deciding which one to make. Eeny, meeny,miny, mo.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Love kp!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Love kp!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

Can't wait to look - always ready for "inspiration" or just a good relaxing looksie! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Nanjston, I honestly did not mean to offend you at all. I understand that you enjoyed looking at them. Perhaps some want to actually knit them and I wanted to shout out a little warning. I have had several problems, some have not. Doesn't mean it isn't worth browsing..... just wanted to give a "heads up" to look for corrections and be aware that there are sometimes mistakes. It is no direct reflection on YOU, but the experiences I have had with the patterns.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing- to be forewarned is forearmed. Thanks AmyKnit for the "heads up". Gotta go & have a look at Vogue mag. Sometimes we like to "window shop" via mags.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I know what you mean! Vogue knitting patterns are always so unique and somewhat of a challenge! Their magazines are awesome, and I know you are going to be really busy making some of the wonderful things that you have seen. Please post them when you finish! Have fun with these, and take your time!


----------



## Bluemitten (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks ! I get very frustrated with patterns that have mistakes. I thank you for your post!!! Great Advice!!!!!!
I am not that good of a knitter, but what I do knit, I want it to turn out right after all the time I spend knitting it. I tend to pick out "easy" patterns. If I cannot understand the pattern or it goes wrong too many times.I give up and try some other pattern!


----------



## Bluemitten (Jun 17, 2012)

This was meant for Amy!!!! everyone else too!! opps!


----------



## Bluemitten (Jun 17, 2012)

I Love KP too!!!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

MarilynKnits ...this is a very diplomatic way to phrase this issue. For those of use who have knitted half a sweater without completing a guage swatch first and had to frog and redo this is the best example of learning from your "elders". Reading through a pattern may be a boring few minutes but if you are visualizing the process as you are reading it can help identify difficulties and point one in the direction of checking for amendments. I have even taken spare yarn (usually cotton for a dischloth) and worked a specifically complicated stitch sequence until I could get the rythm. I have severall unique dishcloths as a result. This process has saved me hours of frustrated frogging.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I appreciate the heads up, i have enough trouble with understanding how to read patterns that if something is wrong i would never know, but i sure do love to look, thanks everyone for sharing, that is what makes this site so valuable and informative and why i keep coming back.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

LadyElle said:


> MarilynKnits ...this is a very diplomatic way to phrase this issue. For those of use who have knitted half a sweater without completing a guage swatch first and had to frog and redo this is the best example of learning from your "elders". Reading through a pattern may be a boring few minutes but if you are visualizing the process as you are reading it can help identify difficulties and point one in the direction of checking for amendments. I have even taken spare yarn (usually cotton for a dischloth) and worked a specifically complicated stitch sequence until I could get the rythm. I have severall unique dishcloths as a result. This process has saved me hours of frustrated frogging.


Right on! Anything I have ever done, whether a new knitting or sewing pattern, putting together a piece of furniture, using any new appliance or piece of equipment, I read and reread the directions until I have a good picture in my mind of how it needs to be done and more important, WHY it has to be done that way. I get a chuckle out of the phrase "If all else fails, read the instructions." Unless the instructions are translated from Chinese, and like those in a cutting block table that came in a box read "Stand upside down to assemble----It is advisable to be two people." :shock:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

In the UK it is sold as 'Designer Knitting', and I have my latest copy. I subscribe and there is always at least one MUST knit. They are complicated, and mistyakes do creep in, but boy are they worth it!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Nanjston, I honestly did not mean to offend you at all. I understand that you enjoyed looking at them. Perhaps some want to actually knit them and I wanted to shout out a little warning. I have had several problems, some have not. Doesn't mean it isn't worth browsing..... just wanted to give a "heads up" to look for corrections and be aware that there are sometimes mistakes. It is no direct reflection on YOU, but the experiences I have had with the patterns.
> 
> Obviously, if there is a whole section on the Vogue site with pages of erratta, there ARE some mistakes and it would help to be aware and look them up before knitting. It is just a warning that you need to do some research and make sure you have all the corrections.
> 
> ...


I THINK that info is GOOD TO KNOW thats what we're here for info -thx for it sorry the lady couldn't sleep i've had that problem and its brutal


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> In the UK it is sold as 'Designer Knitting', and I have my latest copy. I subscribe and there is always at least one MUST knit. They are complicated, and mistyakes do creep in, but boy are they worth it!


Thank you! I have just been along and subscribed. I'm looking forward to some challenging knits next year.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Great advice, I always completely read through a pattern before undertaking it and always make a swatch.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I never read through a pattern, so if I find a mistake in the pattern it is my own fault for not reading it properly. Thanks Amy for the heads up for any pattern that could have a mistake. I had a little book free with one of the knitting books I buy and I knitted a lace scarf from it and it did have a mistake in it, it was only a little mistake but I had one too many stitches at the end of my row so I just knit it every row.


----------



## SofiaH28 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

